#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-10-22
<John___> hola?
<John___> algun tico aca?
<John___> alguien q pueda contestar algunas preguntas?
<dav1981> hola hay alguien ahi
<elopio> hola dav1981
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-10-16
<Jefersson70> Alguém ta aew?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2017-10-16
<nescrofius> Hola gente, tengo una consulta, quiero instalar un cliente de irc en Ubuntu, que se llama Relay, aquí les dejo el link de Youtube donde está, el punto es que no lo puedo instalar, aun siguiendo las instrucciones que viene en la carpeta que descargué, Si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar, desde ya Muchas Gracias. El link de Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE55-MvcBw4&t=38s y el link de descarga en Github
<nescrofius> : https://github.com/agronick/Relay
